# What is the resolution of Kodachrome II film (16mm)?



## DavidOP (Apr 8, 2013)

I am trying to determine the resolution of Kodachrome II film, used for 16mm film in Zapruder camera in 1963.

Apparently, the Varamat lens used in Zapruder camera has resolution 225 lp/mm, which translates into 2*225*25.4 =  11430 dpi. At the same time, the specs suggested 60 lp/mm which translates into 3048 dpi, apparently this is related to the constraints of the film resolution.

Wikipedia provides resolution of 35mm Kodachrome transparency to contain an  equivalent of approximately 20 megapixels of data in the 24 mm x 36 mm  image, this translates into resolution of 3865 dpi. However, I could not find specifics for Kodachrome II 16mm film as produced in 1963. Is it safe to assume that 60 lp/mm (3048 dpi) imply that the Kodachrome II 16mm film recommended at that time had such resolution? Is there any way to find out the details?


Kodachrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## amolitor (Apr 8, 2013)

There are many other sources of lowered resolution in play here. Film flatness, accuracy of focus, and so on.

The only meaningful way to measure resolution is "whole system", that is, with film in the camera, and shoot test images.

The Zapruder film seems to have been 8mm film (possibly Double-8, hence the confusion?) with a frame size about 4.5mm wide.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep in mind when comparing digital to film that film is analog; grain clusters and overlaps, digital sensors do not.  Because of this you'll get widely different "estimations" on what a film's resolution is, depending on if the person is looking at the minimum, maximum, or average resolution of the overall image.


----------

